# Babywearing and Diaper Bags



## niamama (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Mamas!

So, expecting my first baby with plans to do some babywearing and yesterday DH and I went to a babywearing class and got to try a whole bunch of different wraps slings etc and we decided on a Didymos woven wrap because it felt so secure and I like that I can tie it different ways. One thing I forgot to ask was what is the best style of Diaper bag to get if I am using a wrap? Messenger style? Backpack? This feels like a silly question to ask, but I don't want to spend the money on what I think is a great diaper bag only to find out later that it doesn't work so well for babywearing.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Andrea


----------



## porttack (May 1, 2010)

Honestly, I just use a small backpack Ive had for years. Or a canvas bag. Most of the time it's not on my body, but on the floor of the car or in the trunk. Practically speaking, it doesn't much matter what kind of bag to get to go with a Didy because sometimes you might tie your LO up in front, sometimes on the back or hip and also wearing a backpack or messenger bag might not be very comfortable at different times. Do you have some bags that you already own that you can experiment with to see what works best before buying?


----------



## motherhendoula (Feb 13, 2009)

I go to great lengths to NOT carry a diaper bag when i am wearing my baby. I typically leave the diaper bag in the car. If i am going to the playground or the store, I carry everything i will need in my pockets ...which is usually just my phone and a credit card. Ive never had to say, pack for the baby and myself for a few hours, carry it with me AND wear the baby....

Think about where you will be most likely to BE when baby is wrapped maybe it wont be imperative that you also carry the diaper bag. I've heard nothing but great things about teh Didymos...I would still get it , you will figure out the diaper bag around it im sure!


----------



## SilverFish (Jan 14, 2010)

the best thing i've found is a light messenger style bag with a long but adjustable shoulder strap. when baby is on front, i shorten the strap and carry over one shoulder, or lengthen and carry across my body and over the baby. when she's on my back, i also carry across my body... the bag part is either more over the front of my thigh or hanging at the back so that the strap feels comfortable and isn't digging into baby.

i think "real" diaper bags are a huge rip-off and terrible marketing ploy. unless you're regularly bottle feeding and need one of those bags with a bottle shaped insulation section, any old purse or bag will do. mine is from a discount store, has lots of zippered pockets, is washable, cute and not bulky, plus three separate compartments inside (one for my stuff, one for diapers, one for baby stuff). if we are going somewhere for longer (like all day, or swimming or something) i take a backpack and plan to do a front carry. mostly, though, i just pare down the amount of baby stuff i think i need to take with me.


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherhendoula*
> 
> I go to great lengths to NOT carry a diaper bag when i am wearing my baby. I typically leave the diaper bag in the car. If i am going to the playground or the store, I carry everything i will need in my pockets ...which is usually just my phone and a credit card. Ive never had to say, pack for the baby and myself for a few hours, carry it with me AND wear the baby....
> 
> Think about where you will be most likely to BE when baby is wrapped maybe it wont be imperative that you also carry the diaper bag. I've heard nothing but great things about teh Didymos...I would still get it , you will figure out the diaper bag around it im sure!


I agree, I can't really think of a single time that I had to carry both a bag & my son for any great length of time. Even going to the mall for a few hours ... I'd put ONE diaper, a couple wipes in a wetbag in my regular handbag plus a small blanket (those too small to be blanket ones that you get as gifts!) which could be a change pad, or wipe up spit up, or whatever.

For things like the zoo, I always had a sister, friend, DH ... and we'd trade off one wearing/carrying DS, one with the 'luggage' ... usually a backpack of some sort.

The other times I was wearing DS were walks, or church, or family gatherings. Walks didn't need a bag at all. Church & family things, I'd bring a big packed diaper bag & drop it off somewhere -- in the nursery, the closet, a hallway .... but never carried it further than that.


----------



## ~~Sarah~~ (Nov 3, 2010)

As someone who took public transportation and worked full time with my baby on my back (and front and attached at the knee...). I had a real need for a diaper bag that would suit me. I fell in love with and bought an "onbag". It saved my back.

http://www.onbag.co.uk/

They give out the pattern freely if you are craftier than I am, but they also have distributors in North America and the UK


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~~Sarah~~*
> 
> As someone who took public transportation and worked full time with my baby on my back (and front and attached at the knee...). I had a real need for a diaper bag that would suit me. I fell in love with and bought an "onbag". It saved my back.
> 
> ...


I had an onbag for a while and loved it until someone stole it at an amtrak station! Now I either use a backpack or just a large purse, I also have the ergo diaperbag which I love because the strap is adjustable and removable so if I wrap my baby over the strap I can still take the bag off without taking my sleeping son off!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I went with a ring sling with a large pocket so I could get away with no diaper bag for quick errands. Holds 1 diaper, small baggies of a couple of wipes and keys

I do have a diaper bag I keep in the car. I use a backpack for stuff like zoo outing as I need to carry stuff for the rest of the family, too.

Only time I really take the diaper bag along is to church, museum, etc when I don't want to run back to the car.


----------



## lightforest (Nov 11, 2005)

We're car-free and use public transportation (and our feet) a LOT! When I go out by myself with the baby in a wrap, I carry her on my front and a backpack on my back. I've tried other configurations and they are all horribly uncomfortable. Carrying her on the front with a messenger bag on my shoulder/back is the worst - the strap rides high and cuts into my neck.


----------



## Kbugs mommy (Jun 25, 2011)

If im going to the mall i use one of the four strollers from well meaning family members, for the stuff (its like a granny cart for mothers)... Hehe..


----------



## anne-girl (Nov 24, 2009)

I also use a messenger bag. I have a Diaper Dude, but I wouldn't particularly recommend it as babywearing-friendly, because the strap's not long enough and not adjustable from both sides. But hey, I got it for $4 so who's complaining? If I had money to burn on a messenger bag, I'd look at a BBP Hybrid.

I'm trying to find the time to make an Onbag. They are awesome!


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

I adore my Bumble Bag!!! It can be a messenger style OR a backpack! I lusted after it for a while and it was so worth it!!!! It is the best and although expensive, it is worth every penny!!!

http://www.thebumblecollection.com/bumble-collection/diaper-bags/jessica-messenger.html

Or Petunia Picklebottom is another great brand that is the same. They are pricey but you could maybe find a used one somewhere?

http://www.petuniapicklebottom.com/collections/original/abundanceboxybackpack/frolickinginfez/

Kate


----------



## kstaelens (Dec 2, 2009)

By the way....excellent choice with a Didy!!!! They are amazing!!!! My kids are leg straighteners so wraps didn't end up working for us in the long run but I still have my Didy among many other wraps for teaching purposes.


----------

